# Gay Male Couple on 2WW using ICSI, Egg Donor and Surrogate!



## alltonneethree

Hello All!

We are a gay male couple Adam (29) and Michael (31) who have been together 11 years and have started ICSI in Thailand with a surrogate and egg donor. We had 3 Blastocyst embryo's transferred on wed 17th and now are waiting 12 days for the hopefully good news! (fingers crossed!) we have started our own blog about our journey as its very hard to find info about surrogacy and egg donation for gay couples especially in Thailand. We'll update this regularly if you would like to follow  

Good luck to everyone else on the same journey!   

Adam and Michael x


----------



## Guest

Hi guys, welcome to FF  
Great to have a couple of blokes on board as all us woman can get a bit dull sometimes  . 
How wonderful that you have found a surrogate. I will be really looking forward to your news in 12 days time  . I will have to show your post to my one and only gay friend who has resigned himself to a life of promiscuity on the gay scene, with no children to share his life with. I have told him to stop hanging out in dodgy dives  . 
Take care and I look forward to more of your posts. Be ready to be bombarded with questions as I have loads if you don't mind me asking


----------



## alltonneethree

Hi Moo2275

Many thanks for your support! No its really interesting to read all about the IVF/ICSI/IUI on this page but very hard to find information on here just for gay males. Please feel free to ask questions as lots of our friends do! Yup 12 days feels ages and were just hoping the little ones hold on.    
Its weird though as we are in Bangkok doing the surrogacy, which is seriously seedy anyway! Hopefully the distraction of being asked for the millionth time of watching Ping Pong shows will help!!  

Thanks again

Adam and Michael


----------



## nismat

Hi Adam & Michael - you two were young when you got together weren't you?! Clearly in it for the long haul, 11 years on now and starting to create a family.
Wishing you both all the very best with the anxious wait to find out whether the ICSI has worked  
It's definitely good to have a gay male couple on the board; it's so much harder for gay men to become parents, and I'm sure that it must feel very difficult to find others who are doing the same/similar thing.
Do you think that you have benefitted from being out in the Far East in terms of being able to find a surrogate etc.? I imagine that it would be a lot harder here in the UK, where surrogacy is far less common than e.g. in the US, where it's definitely an accepted route for gay men to create their family. 
Are your egg donor and surrogate one and the same person, or different women? 
With 3 blastocysts, you should have a good chance of at least one of them taking   What have the clinic said about the chances of multiples, given the age(s) of your donor/surrogate?

Hope you find some other things in Bangkok to take your mind off the wait; I'm sure that the PingPong bars don't hold a great deal of appeal!


----------



## alltonneethree

Hi Nismat

Thanks so much for your message and best wishes!!!! We are holding onto as much positive energy that comes our way!!!!

We settled on exploring surrogacy in Bangkok as we live and work in Hong Kong, and it's only a couple of hours away, so we somehow feel closer to the experience, even when we go back to Hong Kong.  We was both a little skeptical about Thailand as there isn't that much literature on it (compared to say India or the USA) and not much in the way of 'success stories'.  

Although we are paying medical costs directly to a good Bangkok hospital, the ED and SM's are arranged through an agency (who also happen to deal with EVERY international patient, knee replacements, dental, cosmetic surgery etc etc etc).  It somehow creates a feeling that you are one of many patients, and no one is focusing on your sexuality or circumstances, you just happen to want to have a family and the hospital act accordingly.  It actually feels very matter-of-fact which might be good for some and not for others, but it does work for us.

We found out that the ED's and SM's come via the agency staff's friends-of-friends etc, so they are not openly advertising in (eg) a deprived part of the country.  The ED is 21 and has just graduated from University, and the SM is 32 and already has an 8 year old son. We was given the choice of 5 ED's and there appeared to be more than on SM interested.

One thing that might really annoy people about any medical/fertility experience in Thailand is that information is very thin on the ground.  I think it is presumed that the Doctor (obviously) knows best and you just have to go with the flow.  He hasn't specifically expressed and opinion on the chances of all three taking.  He was very keen to allow them to culture to the blastocyst stage, but this was a result of the SM's womb lining not being the ideal thickness and needing a couple of days of injections. We ended up with 6 blastocyst, 3 implanted, three frozen.  I would guess that the chance of multiples is reasonably realistic, given the ages of the ED and SM.  

Yes you are right, the Ping Pong bars aren't really our thing.  Attempted to relax and take our minds off the waiting with a nice 'gentle' Thai Massage, but feels like we have a broken collar bone, cracked rib and some form of internal bruising, so we can concentrate on that for a while!!!

Sorry for the essay, it's nice to share what's happening xxx


----------



## leoaimee

Hi Adam and Micheal

congrats on your 2ww    for you all.  

i have a (gay) friend also in hong kong .... is it a small scene?  might you know him?

more questions coming up!
did you both donate for the embryos?
do you get to meet the surrogate?  will you see her through the (fingers crossed) pregnancy?  
i guess you will be there for the birth...?
very exciting.

hope you recover from massage!!  

aimeex


----------



## starrysky

Hi Adam and Michael

Masses of good luck and babydust to you      !

I found regular posting during the 2WW makes it pass more quickly!!

Starrysky


----------



## alltonneethree

We both wanted to donate sperm but the Doctor wouldn't allow this.  

The ED is not the SM.

However we do know that the ED will be willing to donate eggs again.  Once we have a confirmed healthy pregnancy this time round, we will donate again in the summer and freeze some embryo's for later use whilst the same ED is willing!  At least there will be a biological link within our family.

We haven't met the surrogate mother yet.  The hospital/agency like to keep it fairly formal in the initial stages.  Its quite clear that we obviously need an SM and she herself is willing to do this for her own reasons. I think there is the potential for a relationship to grow when she gets pregnant and we attend scans etc.  Right now, the SM isn't too fussed about meeting us, she has her own family.  Some people may see this as a little odd but we have been told that she is well aware that there is no shared DNA with any born and doesn't want this to overtake her life.  Thai people are incredibly chilled and make us look like a pair of highly strung mentalists!!!!!

We will definitely attend the birth.


----------



## duff

Very best of luck to you Adam and Michael!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## nismat

How's the wait going Adam & Michael? 

It's been fascinating reading about your process; thanks for sharing more of the details.

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## alltonneethree

Hey Nismat

We're not bad....got another 4 days to wait and should find out monday afternoon...do you feel like we're jinxing it by letting everyone know about the wait? I do sometimes! we keep updating our blog which keeps us occupied but this week is dragging! Officially the surrogate could do a pregnancy test on friday as the blastocyst embryos were 5 days old when transferred. But as she speaks Thai and we have to go through our agency to contact her, I dont think this will be possible!! Her period is due on Monday so wither way we'll find out then.....the weekend is gonna be awful but we'll just have to keep busy or get really drunk so we can sleep off the wait!!  check out www.alltonneethree.blogspot.com if you want to see our updates! 

Fingers and everything else crossed! The embryos are 13 days old tomorrow at midday    


/links


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Hi Adam & Michael

Just read your story and wanted to wish you all the luck in the world, really   this works for you both, you sound like lovely guys.  Looking forward to hearing good news on Monday and following your journey

Loads of Love & Hugs &  

Felicity


----------



## alltonneethree

Hi Felicity

Many thanks for your support!
It's great to know that so many people are following our story and hopefully our dreams will come true soon!
We'll update our blog regularly so please keep tuned!

Good luck for all others who are also in the same boat as us


----------



## leoaimee

for you guys!!! xxx


----------



## jo36

Good luck Adam and Michael - hope the next 4 days go swiftly for you with an amazing outcome. Thanks for sharing your story with us so far.   

Jo x


----------



## when will it happen?

Good luck - will be following your story.
Fingers crossed x


----------



## Fairie

good luck guys!!!


----------



## alltonneethree

Thank you for your support! We find out monday afternoon around midday which is about 4 am monday UK time.....a big weekend of waiting ahead, and as the weeks gone on we feel less and less positive as we don't know how the surrogates feeling, if she has any signs or symptoms, also her period is due monday, are there any signs before her period is due?? (sorry two men and haven't a clue about periods!) we had a message to say she's fine and a bit sore from injections but no blood?? weird message so don't know what to make of it. God speed embryos!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

When I got pregnant the only symptoms I had was a metallic taste in my mouth some people get some implantation bleeding/spotting  at day 8-10ish but I didn't. Unfortunatley pregnancy symptoms and the progesterone support (either pessaries or injections she will have daily) are similar! 
Have you met your egg donor or surrogate mother- I know in India you are not allowed to meet your surrogate mother.

Wishing you loads of luck

X


----------



## alltonneethree

Thank-you for the info!!   I've read lots about what people feel but yes she is injecting quite a lot of hormones etc at the minute so we have no idea. She hasn't had any bleeding or spotting so we don't know if this is good? as most people get at least some implantation spotting? We are not allowed to meet until confirmed heart beat etc so probably not till week 8 or so.....We are now just waiting for a text message on monday, still hoping for the best!! we'll keep you updated!


----------



## jo36

Can't wait to hear your news, you must be so excited and petrified at the same time. Being so far away can't make things any easier!!

Masses of good luck, will be looking in om Monday for your news! 

           

Jo x


----------



## blueshoes

Good Luck Adam and Michael!!!



Blue
x


----------



## mimi41

Good luck to you both, i hope and pray you get a bfp x


----------



## starrysky

Good luck     !

Almost there!

Our egg collection and transfer is next week, fingers crossed, so the 2WW stilll to come.
Starrysky


----------



## alltonneethree

Dear Jo36, Starrysky, Blueshoes and Mimi41

Thank you all for your support. One more day to go and I hate it now! Too long to wait, want it soo badly to happen but we just have no idea...I'll update tomorrow. Lots of positive thoughts and energy to the little ones! God Speed! 

Adam and Michael x


----------



## armi

Ii have been following your sory Adam and Michael, really hoping for a happy ending!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Adam and Michael 
L x


----------



## Pepstar

*fingers crossed* for tomorrow - good luck guys


----------



## alltonneethree

thank you JJ1, Pepstar and Ami!!

Can we ask a question?? Just that there are more females on here! If your period is due, do you feel differently? The SM period is due in a day or two and she says she feels the same. She has had no spotting or bleeding, so is this a good sign?? Just so nervous now and don't think we'll sleep tonight! Keep checking our blog as we update it regularly! alltonneethree.blogspot.com

come on little ones!!!   


/links


----------



## armi

I think it varies from woman to woman, but not feeling differently is a good sign. I get tearful, (unfortunately) in the days before my period is due. Many women get cramping, but this is dfficult to distinguish from pregnancy cramping! I got my BFP last month and I did not feel like my period was coming. So good luck.


----------



## alltonneethree

Thanks Ami

You've put our mind at rest (for the meantime anyway!) its just the distance from the Surrogate and as she doesn't speak English and we have to contact the agency to get details its hard to get info, as it takes time to translate etc...and as we're both blokes, even harder to understand whats going on!!  

12 hours to go!


----------



## TwoBumps

Just wanted to wish you guys good luck for tomorrow, I'll also be checking in to find out your news!
Don't worry about the fact she's not reported any spotting mid-cycle, not all women experience an implantation bleed (despite lots of talk about it, most women _don't _ have it!)
The same unpredictability is also true of period symptoms, they can vary widely from woman to woman, and even from month to month sometimes. Added to the fact that she'll be on progesterone support, there's no way of knowing whether anything women feel is due to an impending period, pregnancy hormones or the medication as the symptoms can be cruelly similar. It's a really awful time, I know, try to stay positive... no period so far is definitely good news!!
x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Oooo, how exciting!! Will keep everything crossed for you!!     

CLP


----------



## b&amp;l

Keeping my fingers x for you guys 

lots of love
Lea
xox


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Like the ff girls have said period symptoms are different for everyone I get a feeling in my stomach/ womb the day before usually but not always can take me by surprise sometimes not long to wait now xx


----------



## leoaimee

thinking of you all!


----------



## alltonneethree

We are pregnant!!!! Over the ****ing moon!!!!  We have a Beta of 70 3 weeks post last period, so not bad at all.....we hoped it was higher but she will be checked again on wednesday so we know at least one is growing well!! Doctor said over 20 was good so we're happy  so happy I could explode!!!! Thanks for all your kind words, love and support!!!! Hold on little ones!


----------



## mimi41

Congratulations, i am so happy for you all.  Heres to a healthy and happy 9 months xxxxx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Congratulations, great news so happy for you xx

Isa x


----------



## armi

Oh 
y word you are pregnant. Congratulations.


----------



## leoaimee

wooop wooop!!!  hooray!!  muchos besos!  and many congratulations!!
wonderful news!


----------



## Battenberry

Huge congratulations to you both        
that's really fantastic news! So pleased for you, 
love B x x


----------



## blueshoes

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Am really chuffed for you! Here's to an easy pregnancy and a happy, healthy family for you!

Blue
x


----------



## ckhayes

Just seen your thread, reading from the start to now I could hardly contain myself....A massive congratulations to you both on your pregnancy....I wonder how many    when is your scan, will you all meet soon    Clare xxx


----------



## alltonneethree

Thank you all so much!!!! we are ecstatic!!! we can not wait for the next bit of information and hope the Beta numbers continue to double by wednesday!! If you want to check our story out on alltonneethree.blogspot.com we have put more info on there and we'll update that regularly! Many thanks for all your kind words and wishes......we are over the moon!!! and know that everyones positive energy and vibes definitly helped us! keep growing little ones!!   




/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Congratulations I am so thrilled for you both wishing you good numbers on Wed!!  This TTC and pregnancy I see like a game of hurdles you get over one and then there is another, to jump over!!  for Wed and then the wait for the scan!!
L x


----------



## Felicity Wishes

[

Over the moon for you both, can't wait to follow your story

Loads of Love
Felicity 
/center]​


----------



## pamk

I've been following this thread and having my fingers crossed for you! Congratulations!!!


----------



## southern_angel

What wonderful news  

Huge congratulations, wishing for a happy and healthy pregnancy for all involved!


----------



## armi

Guys I couldn't get your blogspot by the way, can you post it again.
xxx

Bet you guys are having trouble concentrating at work today!!!!


----------



## lmb15

Congrats!!!              

Hope it's a smooth pregnancy, only question now is how many babies??!!!

Lisa and Laura x


----------



## jo36

Huge congratulations guys!!!     - you must be absolutely thrilled to say the least. Well done for just about keeping your sanity, it's just the beginning of a lot more waiting and anguish!!!!! Hope the next 8 months go swiftly for you all.

Love Jo xx


----------



## lucky2010

huge, huge congrats guys, what fab news!!

Rach x


----------



## Twinmummy

WOW      

HUGE Congratulations to you both ! I bet you are over the moon ............... this is great news...   I logged on especially to see your news ! 

oooh how exciting i wonder how many bambinos youll have ! My instant feeling since i read your first thread is defo more than one !! 3 blasts for 2 young and healthly ED & Surrogate . Whatever you get will be great and im sure youll be fab dads to that lucky baby/babies XXXXX

cant wait to hear the next update   

Nina


----------



## Steph29

thats fab news.

Ema x


----------



## alltonneethree

Adam has done most of the posting, but this is Michael and I just want to say an GIGANTIC thank you to everyone for their kind messages and support!

As a slightly uptight and private (and fate-ist) kind of guy, I didn't quite understand why Adam wanted to post so much info, but I had no idea how much positive strength could be drawn from sharing experience, anxiety, hopes and dreams.  I am sure that everyone's comments have willed our family closer and I thank everyone sincerely from my heart xxx

I feel selfish that I am so absorbed in our journey that I might forget to see where everyone else is at in their own journey, but I will as much love and joy to EVERYONE, and see that posting our experience not only helps outlay some pent up feeling and emotion, but surely must will amazing things to happen.

Love and huge appreciation to everyone!!!

Michael xxxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Wow, this is just fantastic news to read.... WELL DONE!!!!
x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Fantastic news!!          

May it be a safe, happy & speedy 8 months (I hate waiting   )

CLP


----------



## Griffo78

A big congratulations to you both!


----------



## Fairie

congrats guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## b&amp;l

so happy for you guys CONGRATULATIONS  x


----------



## alltonneethree

Thank you all again!! We're so please, Been smiling all day since yesterday! Just cant wait to find out how many as we transferred 3 healthy Blastocyst embryos, I think it will be 2, Michael thinks just the one, so we'll keep you updated.....any more guesses?? 

We update www.alltonneethree.blogspot.com regularly if you want to check!

Yeah so happy!!! xx Keep strong little ones!     


/links


----------



## Twinmummy

2 or 3 !!


----------



## welshginge

Well done - bet you are thrilled!!! xxxx


----------



## M2M

FANTASTIC - congratulations, and make sure you keep us posted!


----------



## alltonneethree

Thanks again for your support and lovely comments!!
Well we had the next blood test yesterday (03-03) and this is what it has been so far.

Beta level - 
01-03-2010            70 
03-03-2010            165

So doubling well and should be around 5-400+ so a good number but dont think it would be multiple but all good!!
Next one is on the 10th March, and then a scan on the 17th to check gestational sacs and heart beats! So fingers crossed and keep sending your thought our way! Come on babies!! xx


----------



## Belbs

Congratulations! Very exciting news - I'll look forward to hearing more news on 10th and 17th.


----------



## mimi41

Cracking result all looking good honies


----------



## charlie&amp;addison

Congratulations and the fab results looking forward to following your wonderful journey

x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww this really brought a tear to my eyes congratulations guys xxxxx


----------



## alltonneethree

Thank you all!! We just are concerned and anxious already as you hear about all these high beta numbers and I feel ours aren't as high as they should be?? do any of you have your readings from pregnancy?? I know its doubling which is a good sign but I just feel they should be higher! Any thoughts or reassurance??

Cheers guys

Hold on little ones!


----------



## TwoBumps

Try not to worry too much about the actual levels, the best way to compare them is to your previous reading, if you know what I mean? As long as they double (roughly) every 36-48 hours they are fine. Mine levels were very high - 182 at 15 days post ovulation & then had almost tripled to 583 17dpo - and there was alot of talk (even by my GP) that we may have conceived more than one, but the scan showed just one baby. Everyone's results are unique to them & your surrogate is most definitely pregnant with those results so don't worry   YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!


----------



## Pepstar

Congratulations to you both


----------



## pipandattic

Adam and Michael,
I lurk a lot but rarely post.  I found your thread today and have read it beginning to end.  What a great story!  I'm really happy for you guys.  Congratulations.  

Please do keep us updated here too!

Oh - don't worry about the bHCGs.  It can't really predict singles or multiples.  The only really important thing is the doubling every 48 hours or so.


----------



## jo36

Brilliant news guys  

Can't offer much advice regarding the beta levels I'm afraid as we never had ours tested. But rest assured you are pregnant!!

xx


----------



## alltonneethree

Thank you all again!! Its so nice to hear all of your positive comments and reassurance! Its hard working out the beta numbers as we transferred 3 blasts on day 5 post ovulation, the first Hcg was taken 12 days later, so do we calculate the hcg as 12 days post transfer?? or 17 days post ovulation as if we use the ovulation date it seems low, but with the transfer date is seems smack bang in the middle! I requested if our SM could have one more hcg in the next few days just to make sure that they are rising as should be! If they get above 1000 in the next week we can have our scan, yeah!! Roll on the 10th!!! Come on little ones.....   

Good luck to you all on your journeys as its been great support reading all the information here!
jo36 you;re so close now to the birth!! How cool!!

Adam and Michael x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

IT is such a game of waiting and waiting from the 2ww to the next wait for bloods and then another wait for the scan.  Some clinic in the UK (ARGC) tests the BHCG every 48 hours to ensure doubling/increasing then scan weekly when it reaches 10000. I had a scan at 5 weeks and 6 days post a 3 day transfer and could see a gestational sac but no heartbeat.

BHCG's vary so much - somewhere on FF there is a comparison thread!

SO pleased to hear it is all going well
L x


----------



## nismat

I've been away for the past week, but was longing to find out your result - what great news! 
Massive congratulations to you both! Hope that all goes well throughout the pregnancy, and do keep us informed


----------



## alltonneethree

Hi Nismat,

Many thanks for your kind words and support! This website has been a great helper for us when we were feeling down or needed information and we will to continue updating info throughout our pregnancy  We hopefully will have the scan tomorrow to see how many gestational sacs etc as long as her beta level is over 1000ml (fingers crossed!) They'll check for fetal poles, yolk sacs etc.....so another hurdle to get over! we're 5w and 4 days so heart beat might not be there until the 6-7 week stage.....feels like the biggest most nervous waiting game ever.....but I'm still praying for the little ones to hold on....I cant wait to meet her/him/them!
I'll update tomorrow so keep sending good positive thoughts and vibes our way!


----------



## mimi41

Good luck with scan and lets hope you get to see the little flicker on the screen.  It is truely the most amazing thing


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck for your scan, I had one about the same gestation and could see a sac but not a HB until the next week.

L x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Oooo, good luck, scans are sooooo exciting!!   

CLP


----------



## Frenchy74

hey there

i have been reading your story and am really pleased for you that your surro got pregnant first time round; i   that the scan reveals at least one stron  heartbeat   

best wishes for today and the rest of the pregnancy - you guys are so insparational and i have spoken to my gay best mate who was ver sceptical about the whole thing; he's now converted and he and his boyfriend are now having conversations about ttc

Gini x


----------



## alltonneethree

Dear all, sad news unfortunately...

We were waiting for scan results and increased hCG levels and unfortunately the embryo stopped growing bewteen last week and this week. we were 5w and 4d. Extremely sad and been asking so many questions to find out why but it wont stop us carrying on. We have 3 frozen blastocysts left to transfer so when we feel ready to carry on and the SM, we will do it again. Wanted to thank you all for your support and kind comments and please keep your positive vibes our way as we will take our baby home one day soon!!


----------



## lucky2010

So sorry Adam and michael :-( thinking of you x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Adam & Micheal, I'm so sorry guys! Look after each other!         
And remember there is a PG loss board here if you need to talk to others with recent loss!       

CLP


----------



## Belbs

Sorry to hear your sad news.      Wishing you lots of luck when you are ready to try again.

Belbs xxx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## charlie&amp;addison

I am so sorry guys


----------



## nismat

How very sad   There's no real reason why this should have happened, it's just bad luck/fate. Although it may not feel like it, there are positives; for one thing, you already have blasts available for another try, but also, you know that it did work for the surrogate to "take" the blasts from an egg donor, and to conceive, even if sadly the pregnancy wasn't on-going. 
You WILL get your baby


----------



## lmb15

Sorry about your news   hope you're both doing ok.

Lisa and Laura x


----------



## M2M

So sorry guys - I'm devastated for you both.   I agree with nismat though that it's really positive, though it doesn't seem like it now, that your surrogate was able to get pregnant - it certainly bodes well for future treatment.

Stay strong and take care of each other.  We'll be here when you decide to give it a go again.


----------



## Steph29

Really sorry to hear your bad news thinking of you


----------



## mimi41

Sorry for your sad news guys.  Glad your trying again


----------



## Twinmummy

So sorry to hear your sad news. Am gutted for you...   Glad youve still got some P.M.A left and thinking forward to your next attempt X


----------



## Frenchy74

Oh noooooo; i am soooo sorry for you guys - look after each other and best of luck for the next tx whenever you two and your surrogate are ready.                

Gini x


----------



## blueshoes

I'm so sorry for your loss.

It must be hard to take right now and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## jo36

Thinking of you both a this awful time...     

Jo x


----------



## *Bev*

Very sorry to read your news.  Glad you've retained some PMA to carry on xx


----------



## pem

So sorry for your loss, take care of eachother..


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am so sorry to hear your sad news guys thinking of you
L x


----------



## cherry2001_uk

So sorry about ur new guys best of luck next time.

Xx


----------



## TwoBumps

So so sorry to read your sad news guys. Look after each other


----------



## Pepstar

Very sorry to hear your news


----------



## alltonneethree

Well its been about two weeks since our SM miscarried and the agency have found us a new Surrogate who is 22 and already has one child of her own which is good news as we know she can get pregnant! The doc in bangkok found that the last SM was producing an antibody in her blood which attacked the embryo and so can't carry other peoples embryos. Sad news but at least we can still carry on with the new SM. She had her period yesterday so shes on Progyesteron to thicken her wall lining so hopefully in two weeks we transfer 3 blastocyst embryos again. Thanks for all your support and hopefully this time we will have a baby at the end of it! x


----------



## leoaimee

good luck xxxx


----------



## mimi41

Got everything crossed for you guys


----------



## Steph29

Good Luck to you both


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I really hope that it works this time

L x


----------



## lmb15

Good luck guys, really hope it works this time. x


----------



## Hopeful J

good luck guys xx


----------



## pem

loads of luck guys....


----------



## Twinmummy

good luck guys, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## alltonneethree

Well our SM has been on prognovya now for about a week, she has a uterus scan next tuesday to see how the wall lining is thickening and we should hopefully (fingers crossed) be able to do a frozen embie transfer on the 1-3rd April or there abouts, just might take a tad longer if her wall lining isn't thick enough...and then another horrid 2 week wait right during my two week Easter break!!   Keeping my fingers crossed but after losing the first one, we dont expect any good news yet, were just hopeful that one day we will have a child to bring into our home and all these feelings of disappointment and loss will be replaced with love and happiness! so keep everything crossed!!


----------



## M2M

Hi guys, it's wonderful that you've been able to get started again so quickly - brilliant news.  I hope it's second time lucky for you guys and this one sticks around! You have a completely different set of circumstances this time and there's no reason it shouldn't work, so try to stay positive, even though that's difficult (and I'm totally hypocritical here as I'm the most negative person ever sometimes!) and we will all keep thinking of you and hoping that you get your little bundle soon.


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi guys,
Its fantastic that you can try again so quickly and as M2M says, there's no reason it shouldn't work. It's always hard to be positive after suffering a loss but you'll be on your 2ww before you know it. Good luck!


----------



## Fairie

Good luck guys!


----------



## kateandflo

Good luck guys!

It all sounds very encouraging this time. HAve a good feeling about your chances.    

k x


----------

